# ideas for aquascaping a 2.5 gal fish bowl with sand



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

I have just got my new betta and he is in a 2.5 gal fish bowl, I have also got some aquarium sand(white) and was wondering if anybody has some nice ideas for aquascaping a fish bowl?


----------



## Canis (Apr 15, 2013)

What kind of lighting do you plan on using? Do you have a picture of the bowl right now?


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

I dont have any lighting, just natural lighting.
there is a photo of the bowl on my journal- "flames journal"
I have my crowntail in it with hiding place and heater,
but after thinking about it I dont think it would be any good due to water changes,especially 100% WC.


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

There is always the driftwood idea ( tying Anubias and java fern to driftwood )  or maybe even an iwagumi.. But if you plan on doing an iwagumi I'm pretty sure you will want the right plants and lighting for that type of tank 

Overall it's really what and how you like the look of it! I'm pretty sure the betta will love it!


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

its actually not practical, when you have to do WC especially 100%WC


----------



## BlueInkFish (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh! Hehe I didn't see the "bowl" part.. I mixed it up with the word aquarium  ! 

Hmmm, maybe you can just add some java fern and Anubias? These plants dont need much light and taking them out and bringing them back in the bowl won't hurt the plant!


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

I have some white sand and will get an anubias.

I am just keeping an eye on him at mo, as I have had a few past deaths, possibly from dropsy.


----------

